# Difference in Epoxies



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have several containers of 30 minute epoxies that I used when I was making radio control models.
How would this work in gluing handles to the rods?
It does not set up hard and brittle and I flew 30 lb models using it.

JC


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think as long as it isn't brittle once it hardens, you would be OK.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I use my RC airplane epoxies on rods all the time. No problems, works great!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't think it would be much different than the Pac-Bay rod building glue. It's a two part that's very similar, although a bit thinner.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

basstardo said:


> I wouldn't think it would be much different than the Pac-Bay rod building glue. It's a two part that's very similar, although a bit thinner.


I tried it and it seems to work okay.
It is Z-Poxy and is expensive and I hate to let it sit and dry up.


----------

